# Strawberry Ice Party Reminder



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a reminder of the upcoming Doug Miller Tribute Ice Fishing Party that will be held at Strawberry Reservoir on Saturday January 26th.
Here is some information about the Party.

KSL OUTDOORS/UWC FISHING PARTY
When Saturday, Jan 26, 2013
Where Strawberry Bay Marina (map)
DescriptionCome and join KSL and the United Wildlife Cooperative for a day of ice fishing! Free food, raffles and instruction on ice fishing. This is a great opportunity for the novice ice fisher or a family to learn to enjoy this fun winter activity. UWC will be hosting 50 youth from the Utah Boys and Girls Club. Utah Wildlife Network and Big Fish Tackle volunteers will be on hand to help with the event. Last year we had between 150-200 people and we'd love to have more this year. So, come out and join in the fun, maybe win a prize in our raffle and who knows maybe catch a lunker at Strawberry! Location: Strawberry Bay Marina Time: 7:00 a.m.- 3:00 p.m. Contacts: Rick Olivares 801-575-5554

Also please let The UWC know if you will be able to help them with the kids that they will be bringing with them.
For more info about volunteering to help the kids see the post at the top of this page.
I hope to see a bunch of our forum members there,
Grandpa D.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Will there be a fee to park at the Marina?


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

When we applied for our Forest Service Permit they told us they don't collect fees during the winter at the marina. Has anyone had experience otherwise? If so, let me know and I will make sure we don't have fees for our party. A big thanks to all that have helped put this together. It's coming along and we should have more prizes and things for families to do this year. As we get closer UWC, KSL and the DWR will put our last touches on the event and get everyone some schedules so everyone will know what is happening and when. Thanks. Adam


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think they've collected fees for a couple years now. At least I haven't paid any:shock:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Please contact me if you are volunteering for assisting the kids to learn how to ice fish. I can hardly wait for this date to get here. Last year was a real fun time and this year should be even bigger and bigger is always funner!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

We need more mentors with some ice fishing gear to help these kids learn to fish. WE DON"T HAVE ENOUGH YET!! We only need your help for about 2-3 hours and there will be a free gift from the UWC for all volunteers including that warm fuzzy feeling you'll carry around for quite a long time. Don't be shy!!! Let us know if you can help!!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder that the Ice Party at Strawberry is this Saturday.
I hope to see a lot of Forum Members there.

The UWC still needs help with taking some kids out on the ice. Please let them know if you can help. Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will been on the look out for Forum Members in the morning.
Not sure just where I will be but I will have a 2 way radio on channel 7-0, if anyone wants to give me a shout.
Probably be somewhere East of the Marina.


----------

